# Toxic Plants



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there a list of toxic plants on this forum? I did a few searches but haven't come up with much.  I am specifically wondering about Eucalyptus, walnut (black and english), Oak, and other smaller shrubs.  We don't have much in our pasture but its still good to know.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

I know this question has been asked before. I even think I asked about a certain plant myself at some point and got some links from people. I saved the links so I can share them with you.
http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html

Well I thought I had a couple links but maybe I don't. Let me check my IE bookmarks and I may be able to add some more links for you.

Oak I know is okay, as long as it is not red oak. Biggest shrub that is a problem is azaleas. I think black walnut is an issue but not sure.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I know this question has been asked before. I even think I asked about a certain plant myself at some point and got some links from people. I saved the links so I can share them with you.
> http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html
> 
> Well I thought I had a couple links but maybe I don't. Let me check my IE bookmarks and I may be able to add some more links for you.
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to try to identify the bushes that I don't know about.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's a thread too that has some links to the poisonous plant lists and talks about black walnut trees. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20365


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Here's a thread too that has some links to the poisonous plant lists and talks about black walnut trees. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20365


Well sheet.  Now I'm worried because we have 5 walnut trees.  3 black, 2 english and the black ones are in the pasture.


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 5, 2012)

I would not be. Black walnuts wood/roots is what causes issues. So the sawdust should be avoided and goats should be kept out of the area if they are cut down. Our place is full of black walnuts. I can't stand them, they are messy, kill surrounding plants, aren't good for eating, the wood and shavings can't be used around animals or in the garden and invasive on top of all of that. The are a nuisance and I am looking froward to be rid of them all. But my hatred of them aside I am not worried about being in a rush to bring them down. You might need to fence them off if your goats really seem to like them but they will probably ignore them for the most part. And even if they do eat the leaves the juglone in them is pretty low so not a huge concern.

ETA: English walnut is not a concern so don't worry about those.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> I would not be. Black walnuts wood/roots is what causes issues. So the sawdust should be avoided and goats should be kept out of the area if they are cut down. Our place is full of black walnuts. I can't stand them, they are messy, kill surrounding plants, aren't good for eating, the wood and shavings can't be used around animals or in the garden and invasive on top of all of that. The are a nuisance and I am looking froward to be rid of them all. But my hatred of them aside I am not worried about being in a rush to bring them down. You might need to fence them off if your goats really seem to like them but they will probably ignore them for the most part. And even if they do eat the leaves the juglone in them is pretty low so not a huge concern.
> 
> ETA: English walnut is not a concern so don't worry about those.


I hope this is true.  I really don't want to cut down 1/3 of the mature trees we have. I already have the eucalyptus marked to go, the 3 pretty walnut trees I would like to keep.  I haven't noticed them eating the trees/bark/leaves/nuts but they do eat the grass below it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

Why take out the eucalyptus? I haven't seen it on the poisonous lists I've looked at.


----------



## pdpo222 (Nov 5, 2012)

I know you can't use sawdust with black walnut in it for horses. They can get equine laminitis.  I know the bark and seed hulls are toxic.  My goats show no interest in them when I am walking them in the back yard where the trees are.  Not sure about any other part of the tree though.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Why take out the eucalyptus? I haven't seen it on the poisonous lists I've looked at.


I cannot stand eucalyptus trees.  They poison the ground and we want to cultivate and irrigate the pasture so they are just in the way.  They also shed that annoying bark everywhere, and are forever breaking branches off all over the place. I just have never liked them so OFF with their heads!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it. Never had experience with eucalyptus trees so didn't know they were a problem. Learnt something new.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever see them, just look up and you will see a ton of bark strips hanging off and all over the ground. Its annoying to say the least.  Some people love them, I'd rather have oak or some type of pine and most definitely fruit!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 5, 2012)

We've got gum trees that I hate here in our front yard. I didn't know what they were till my dad identified them. They produce spiky balls that are annoying as all. Hate that the yard is covered with the spiky balls and they aren't fun to step on when you are barefoot.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> We've got gum trees that I hate here in our front yard. I didn't know what they were till my dad identified them. They produce spiky balls that are annoying as all. Hate that the yard is covered with the spiky balls and they aren't fun to step on when you are barefoot.


My Grandma has those in her front yard too! I use to love the spiky balls but you are right, its no fun stepping on them.


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2012)

We have tons of black walnut here.  My goats eat the leaves and bark and are quite healthy.

Black walnut hulls are actually an ingredient in some herbal de-wormers, though my goats have no interest in the hulls on their own.

The 3 plants that you should absolutely avoid with goats are oleander, azalea, rhododendron.


----------



## Ironmonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Why take out the eucalyptus? I haven't seen it on the poisonous lists I've looked at.


My goats climb the fence to eat the low hanging eucalyptus.  At first I was concerned but the only eat a bit an then stop.  They're still around.  I guess they know whats good, whats not, and how much.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 16, 2012)

From UC Davis a list, with pictures, of California regional toxic plants.  http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/-files/pdf/LivestockPoisoningPlantsNov2010.pdf


----------

